# Website with written MA homework or assignments?



## lavender (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi,

I've heard some MA schools have a special program or system including leadership training and/or homework. 

My school doesn't have something like that, so I was looking for a website. Specifically homework or written assignments. Not physical ones like, "do 10 slow side kick, 10 fast side kicks, first against a wall, then away from it." I can come up with that kind of homework just thinking of what is done in classes.

So far the closest thing I've found is this: http://www.maichampions.com/homework.html 
I was hoping for something a little less kid-ish. I'm a strange person, I guess, wanting assignments. 

Thanks


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 25, 2013)

You're not strange at all -- but homework assignments aren't how you learn or cultivate leadership or maturity.  It's a matter of daily practice and habits.  It's making the tough calls, and doing it habitually, 'til it's automatic.  You might try some of the ideas HERE as a starting point.  Look for opportunities to be a leader; volunteer.  Be willing to step up and go first.  Especially when you're uncomfortable.  Do the right thing -- even if everyone else isn't.

What attributes are you actually wanting to learn or cultivate?


----------



## lavender (Mar 25, 2013)

I shadow/assist tkd classes at my school 3 days/week. The owner is wanting to get me to black belt so he has a female teacher, and the newest instructor is wanting to double promote me which would put me one step from black belt and teaching. I'd like to be a solid one when I get there. In both technique and character. Either way I may get there sometime this year. I'm not sure what specifically I need to cultivate. Anything that helps handle kid students and parents, professionalism details (like any pitfalls and such working in a MA school). 

I know I need to work on some habits. Procrastination is the top one right now (it is really bad as far as getting myself to go to BED at a decent hour and leaving the house on time, so of course it's probably crept into other areas, but these seem the keys to breaking it - as well as being majorly disruptive to me). I have some confidence issues, although shadowing these past 3.5 months has helped.  Still not comfortable with large groups of unfamiliar people. My school rents the space for some events, so I help set up and I'm usually there when people arrive. I think I should be greeting them and making small talk? Funny something so simple is so difficult for me.

I'm sure there are also things about my taekwondo that I should know in case someone asks. I've got to sign out now, so that's all the response I have right now.


----------

